# Plans required



## Blogwitch (Dec 9, 2011)

I am on the lookout for some freebie plans for benchtop machines.

I have a 3 in 1 machine that the only thing really any good on it is the guillotine. So I am going to try to replace it.

What I need are plans for a guillotine, box folder and a set of rolls.

There is a stipulation, they must be no wider than 12", it would be OK if the plans are for a wider one that could be width reduced. The rolls must be either gear or crank driven, I saw a set of plans once for crank driven ones that were free. Also, nothing that requires castings.

So if you have any plans for such things that were readily available as freebies, is there any chance.........

John


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 9, 2011)

I may be able to help with the rolls, wil have a look at what I've got. What sort of thickness are you hoping to roll?

J


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 9, 2011)

Say up to 3 or 4mm if possible, I would also like to have a ring former as well if possible.

The guillotine, maybe up to 1mm in brass or circuit board and the folder, say up to 1mm again.

Thanks Jason

Normally I would buy machines such as these as they are usually reasonably priced, but no one seems to do them in the small sizes we require, or they have unwanted bits with them as well. Like this one, the bender is no use to man nor beast unless you want exactly 90 deg tight bends.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Shearing-and-Bending


John


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I seen some in Australian modelengineer once for some substantial looking rolls. How wide do you want to go with the rolls as 4mm is quite a substantial machine for plate rolls. If you don't want alot of width say 150mm or less you could just make a wider ring roller. This design I have attached is nice but needs more width, it is from rorty design.

Most home built jobs I have seen have been built on the fly to suit what material is available. I usually lurk around these forums when I need to shape some metal.

http://www.metalmeet.com/forum/index.php

http://allshops.org/

Lots of really good info in the projects sections

Brock


----------



## tel (Dec 9, 2011)

Copy of the GHT rolls winging its way toward you as we speak.


----------



## John Rudd (Dec 9, 2011)

John,

Details of a folder on its way to you....


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi John and Tel. I also would like the plans. Can you post them on the forum. Im sure others would also like a look. 
Many thanks
Herbie


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 9, 2011)

Another one in line


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, I didn't expect such a quick response.

Many thanks gents for your efforts.

I won't be starting anything heavy until after February, when Mal's treatment finishes (with a bit of luck), so I will be able to gather materials together in the meantime.

Anyone have plans for a guillotine? If not, I will look at ways to chop the top off my 3 in 1 to leave me with just what I want.


John


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 9, 2011)

Your friends at Chester had a set of rolls that were said to do 2.5mm x 12" on their stand at Sandown for just over £100.

Still loking for the article I have somewhere on te hard disc.

John Rex do a fairly hefty roller good for traction engine wheel rims & fireboxes but 3-4mm is quite a thickness unless you are only doing narrow strips.


Myfordboy has a ring roller and crank driven rolls in his videos

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9bbYM8z2Aw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_-iPpEuWRA&feature=relmfu[/ame]
J


----------



## GWRdriver (Dec 9, 2011)

Boggs,
There is always the Geo. Thomas bending rolls design which can be altered to be made in any size. I presently have a set near done with main roll size increased to 1.5" x 12". Such a change requires a bit of fiddling with the end plate geometry.


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 9, 2011)

Just remembered, I saved this link long ago. http://books.google.pt/books?id=Qt8DAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PP1&hl=pt-PT&pg=PA206#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 9, 2011)

Noitoen's post reminded me where I had the rolls bookmarked.

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...r_esc=y#v=onepage&q=Popular Mechanics&f=false

J


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Bogs.....(John)
I Have sent you a set of plans for a Sheet Metal Folder.
Let me know if they are OK.
I have a second option that I will download and email those as well.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## John Rudd (Dec 13, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Hi John and Tel. I also would like the plans. Can you post them on the forum. Im sure others would also like a look.
> Many thanks
> Herbie



Herbie,

I'm not sure if its an infringement of forum rules...

I'll send them via email ..........Sent! ;D


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 13, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone who has sent me copies of the freebie plans, I now have enough to do the bender and rolls, but it seems that guillotines are very thin on the ground, having had no response at all, so those look like I will have to design and make myself, or as a second option, cut the top crappy bits off my 3 in 1 machine.

I haven't been able to go thru my archive yet to see if I have any guillotine plans, maybe there is a set in one of the PDF books I have, as it is still in a bit of a state because of last weeks mishaps, over 69,000 files, jumbled up all over the place, mixed up with about the same amount of duplicate copies with zero bytes, so every one will have to be manually checked.

Many thanks again mates, you are the salt of the earth.

John


----------



## Dr Jo (Dec 13, 2011)

John,

I had a good quality 2ft industrial guillotine but found that I used it so infrequently that I donated it to my Model engineering club. 

My preference now is to use one of my Ellipse sheet saws and a couple of pieces of angle iron clamped to the sheet of whatever I am trying to cut, really evil long cuts sees the plasma torch come out. With both techniques I finish with the same pieces of angle Iron clamped on either side and use my angle grinder with a fine grit disc to finish flat, finally removing the sharp edges with a stroke of a hand file. 

Jo


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 13, 2011)

Jo,

I use the guillotine I have mainly for cutting thin brass strip, like for use as boiler bands etc, about 1/4" wide, but also use it for things like cutting up lead strip when casting, it melts faster, or shaping up sheet to be bent.

I just don't have room for anything else in my shop, like a plasma cutter, it is bulging at the seams. So a 12" wide one would be perfect, it could sit on the bench back in my metal prep area, and brought forwards and clamped down when needed, like I will do with the other machines. It's got so bad with space now, I have to open the back door if I want to cut metal to a longer length than 6" on my power hacksaw.

John


----------



## Dr Jo (Dec 13, 2011)

Thin strip..... I found getting the exact measurement on the guillotine a pain I originally tried with a sort of bench shear which used wheels instead of blades but the work has a tendency to curl up. My current method for thin strips (down to about 1.6mm wide) is to use a converted ceramic tile cutter with a slitting saw in place of the diamond wheel and be carefull to keep my fingers well out of the way!

Jo


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Dec 13, 2011)

Herbie,
I have sent you both copies of the emails to Bogs.
Photos please when they are built............. 
Kindest Regards
Beagles.


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 15, 2011)

Fellows, by chance could I get a copy also, I have picked up some rings but they are not true, don't even look good when I try to move something, thanks in advance, Lathe Nut


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Dec 23, 2011)

Lathe-Nut,
Copies sent via email.
Regards Beagles


----------

